
YouTube removes community contributions, captions and subtitles unavailable - ColinWright
https://elekk.xyz/@Morgan/104605391160274502
======
brudgers
Email text as reported:

    
    
      We're writing to let you know that, as of September 28,
      2020 you will no longer be able to use the community
      contributions feature on YouTube.
    
      Both creators and viewers have reported problems with
      the community contributions feature, including spam,
      abuse, and low quality submissions. As a result, the
      feature is rarely used with less than 0.001% of
      channels having published community captions
      (showing on less than 0.2% of watch time) in the last
      month. Instead, creators are using YouTube's
      alternative captioning tools.
    
      For background, YouTube is committed to helping
      creators reach a wide audience and improving
      accessibility for everyone. One of the ways we do this
      is by providing high-quality captioning and subtitle tools.
      There are three ways to add captions to videos:
    
      1. Creator uploaded captions
      2. Automatic captions provided by YouTube
    
      3. Captions provided by the community (also known
      as community contributions).
    
      You have until 9/28 to publish your community
      contributions before they're removed. After this date,
      the feature will no longer be available. Already
      published community caption tracks will still be
      accessible.
    
      For more information, check out this help center article.
    
      Sincerely,
      The YouTube Team
    

What is glossed over is that "0.2% of watch time" is 2,000,000 hours per day.

